# Bußgelder für zu langsames Internet



## DKK007 (27. Mai 2016)

*Bußgelder für zu langsames Internet*

Die Grünen möchten einen Antrag im Bundestag einbringen, der Bußgelder oder Schadenersatz vorsieht, wenn die verfügbare Geschwindigkeit geringer als 90% der gebuchten Geschwindigkeit ist. Dafür soll die Bundesnetzargentur eine Mindestgeschwindigkeit einführen.

Quelle:                 Langsames Internet: Grune fordern Bussgelder fur Anbieter | heise online

Ich persönlich würde die Mindestgeschwindigkeit etwas realistischer bei 60-75% ansetzen. Auch das wäre schon deutlich mehr als manche an ihren Internetanschlüsse tatsächlich bekommen. Bei gedrosseltem LTE kommen ja nicht mal 5% an.


----------



## NatokWa (27. Mai 2016)

*AW: Bußgelder für zu langsames Internet*

Schön ... habe Vertrag mit 16MBit . Laut Router kommen 9.1MBit an , woraus Speedtests dann mal eben 7,4MBit machen ...... Und das ist in meiner Gegend leider normal ........


----------



## DKK007 (27. Mai 2016)

*AW: Bußgelder für zu langsames Internet*

Bleibt zu hoffen, das der Antrag erfolgreich  ist und sich nicht die Lobbyisten der Telekom durchsetzen.


----------



## WarPilot (27. Mai 2016)

*AW: Bußgelder für zu langsames Internet*

Ist ein guter Schritt nach vorne, wird sich aber so nicht durchsetzen. 

Beispiel Vodafone (Internet via Kabel): Segment ist überlastet am Abend nur noch 10% der Geschwindigkeit ist verfügbar.

Variante 1:

User nimmt es hin und kümmert sich nicht darum

Variante 2: 

User meckert bei Vodafone, bekommt dann eine Gutschrift über die Grundgebühr des Internets (Schadensersatz würde dann wegfallen)

Variante 3:

User fordert dann seinen Schadensersatz und hat die Anwaltskosten erstmal am Hals (Was der "ottonormal" User nicht macht)


Fazit: Gute Idee welche wahrscheinlich mal wieder schlecht umgesetzt wird und dann nutzlos wird.


----------



## Eckism (27. Mai 2016)

*AW: Bußgelder für zu langsames Internet*



WarPilot schrieb:


> Ist ein guter Schritt nach vorne, wird sich aber so nicht durchsetzen.
> 
> Beispiel Vodafone (Internet via Kabel): Segment ist überlastet am Abend nur noch 10% der Geschwindigkeit ist verfügbar.
> 
> ...



Variante 4:
Vodafone verkauft nur noch die maximal erreichbare Geschwindigkeit am Abend und somit ist Vodafone aus'n Schneider und der User ist angepisst, weil's Tagsüber genauso langsam bleibt.

Die Grünen sind schon nen Völkchen...


----------



## na DIE Glaskugel ! (27. Mai 2016)

*AW: Bußgelder für zu langsames Internet*

Variante 5 User bekommen 24/7 die volle Geschwindigkeit so wie bei mir!


----------



## nuhll (27. Mai 2016)

*AW: Bußgelder für zu langsames Internet*

Was denn daran so schwer aus "bis zu 50Mbit" für 30€ folgedes zu machen.

"Bis zu 50Mbit" kostet "bis zu 30€".... es wäre so einfach.


----------



## Kindercola (27. Mai 2016)

*AW: Bußgelder für zu langsames Internet*

Super Vorschlag der aber sicher scheitern wird
1) durch erstklassige Lobby-Arbeit....
2) wenn es denn soweit ist, dann gibt es wieder sicherlich x-Ausnahmen und der Weg bis zum Bußgeld für die Firmen wird schwierig. Wie möchte man das auch ordentlich nachweisen? Irgendein x-beliebiger Speedtest von nem Drittanbieter? 

Naja mal gucken..... sicherlich finden die Anbietern aber auch Schlupflöcher worauf man bei Abschluss dann auf Schadenersatz verzichtet...


----------



## FTTH (27. Mai 2016)

*AW: Bußgelder für zu langsames Internet*

Das ist doch Schwachsinn, wie soll das gehen, dass jeder nur das bezahlt, was er bekommt? 
Ein DSL-Anschluss, der mit 16 Mbit/s läuft, kostet den Netzbetreiber nicht das Achtfache von einem Anschluss mit 2 Mbit/s. Im Zweifel würden dann die Betroffenen einfach gar kein DSL mehr angeboten bekommen oder es gäbe 
DSL 6000-, DSL 2000-, DSL 1000-, und DSL 384-Tarife, die aber mit festen Dämpfungsgrenzen, also ohne RAM geschaltet würden. Vodafone bietet übrigens seinen DSL 6000-Tarif schon teurer als den 16000-Tarif an.
Und das Ganze ist am Ende schon deswegen unmöglich, weil, glücklicherweise, der Router/Modem-Zwang abgeschafft wurde, die erreichbare Geschwindigkeit kann bei DSL aber, je nach Modem und gerade bei sehr geringen Geschwindigkeiten, um das Zweifache variieren.
Das wäre für den Bürger eine Verschlechterung.


----------



## Eckism (27. Mai 2016)

*AW: Bußgelder für zu langsames Internet*

Ich halte das für Unfug. Wie will man das Bußgeld denn ausrechen bzw. anrechnen, das gibt doch einen Riesenaufwand, den sich die Anbieter logischerweise vom Kunden bezahlen lassen.


----------



## Pladdaah (27. Mai 2016)

*AW: Bußgelder für zu langsames Internet*

ich denke mal das die mit Absicht die utopischen 90% genommen haben, damit die bei den Verhandlungen mehr Spielraum haben.
mMn. sollte es unter der Hälfte gerechtfertigt sein.
ich selbst kann das nicht gut beurteilen, da bei mir meistens über 100% ankommen


----------



## DKK007 (27. Mai 2016)

*AW: Bußgelder für zu langsames Internet*

Es wird ja sicher nicht um einmalige Geschwindigkeitseinbrüche gehen, sondern, wenn dauerhaft zu wenig ankommt. 

Wie gesagt, die Grenze würde ich auch etwas tiefer ansetzen.


----------



## Pladdaah (27. Mai 2016)

*AW: Bußgelder für zu langsames Internet*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Es wird ja sicher nicht um einmalige Geschwindigkeitseinbrüche gehen, sondern, wenn dauerhaft zu wenig ankommt.
> 
> Wie gesagt, die Grenze würde ich auch etwas tiefer ansetzen.



war natürlich  nicht temporär sondern über einen gewissen Zeitraum (wäre auch noch interessant zu wissen) gemeint!


----------



## FTTH (27. Mai 2016)

*AW: Bußgelder für zu langsames Internet*

Das sind aber meist technologische
Einschränkungen, die nicht so schnell und einfach überwunden werden können.  Bei DOCSIS ist es die massive Überbuchung, die in den Abendstunden oft für Geschwindigkeitseinbrüche sorgt und bei xDSL eben üblicherweise die Dämpfung.
Das sind natürlich alles Dinge, die durch Ausbau gelöst werden können, doch das braucht Zeit und Geld. Es kann ja auch nicht jedes sächsische 50-Einwohner-Kuhkaff morgen eine achtspurige Autobahn und Transrapid-Anschluss bekommen.

Das soll *nicht* heißen, dass ich gegen geförderte Ausbauten bin. Sinnvoll wäre beispielsweise die Förderung von Funktechnologien komplett zu verbieten und den FTTH-Ausbau stärker zu fördern, die FTTC-Förderung sollte auch bald zurückgefahren werden. Allgemein sollten nur noch Geschwindigkeiten von mindestens 100/20 Mbit/s ausgeschrieben werden.

Auch wichtig ist, dass das Verbot von Vectoring in den ersten 7 Jahren bei bezuschussten Ausbauten aufgehoben wird.


----------



## 2fastHunter (27. Mai 2016)

*AW: Bußgelder für zu langsames Internet*

Und wiedermal ein Gesetz, welches den dummen Kunden vor sich selbst schützen soll. Was kommt danach? Ein Gesetz, welches das Lecken an Steckdosen verbietet?
Wenn der Kunde sich verschaukeln alssen will, weil ihm jegliche Logik fehltm, dann ist das doch sein Fehler und nicht der des Anbieters. "Oh die T-Com biette bei mir nur 16MBit/s an. Vodafone schafft bei mir aber auf der selben T-Com-Leitung bis zu 50MBit/s und ist zudem noch billiger. Na das kann nur gut sein. Ich nehm Vodafone." Also bitte -.-

Ich biete einen Trabant, der bis zu 5000km/h fährt. Preis: 1Mio Euro, weil es ein Unikat ist. Wer will?


----------



## FTTH (27. Mai 2016)

*AW: Bußgelder für zu langsames Internet*

Das kann durchaus sein, in einigen wenigen Orten hat Vodafone vor einigen Jahren eigene Outdoor-DSLAMs aufgestellt, mit denen sie VDSL50 anbieten. Vom Hauptverteiler gibt es bundesweit die Situation, dass wenn die Telekom VDSL25 schaltet, man bei Vodafone VDSL50 bekommen kann, vorausgesetzt Vodafone hat dort eigene Technik. Das liegt an den Dämpfungsgrenzen, technisch könnte auch die Telekom ein 50Mbit/s-Profil schalten.

Im Sinne des Kunden wäre ein Verbot jeglicher Dämpfungsgrenzen. Wer bei der Telekom DSL 16.000 bestellt, kann beispielsweise ein 5-Mbit/s-Annex-J-Profil geschaltet bekommen, obwohl mit seinem Router vielleicht 8 Mbit/s laufen würden.
Das liegt an den Dämpfungsgrenzen, denen man sich bei der Telekom nicht widersetzen kann.


----------



## DKK007 (27. Mai 2016)

*AW: Bußgelder für zu langsames Internet*

Hätte aber eben den Vorteil, das man nur noch wirklich so viel bezahlt, wie man wirklich bekommt.


----------



## cryon1c (27. Mai 2016)

*AW: Bußgelder für zu langsames Internet*

Das hilft aber keinem.

Glaub mir, dem User ist das so was von egal ob er 35 oder 20€ im Monat bezahlt (weil halt nur 60% seiner gebuchten Geschwindigkeit ankommen).
Die wollen das was sie bestellt haben.
Wenn ich mir eine 26cm große Pizza bestelle, will ich 26cm, nicht 16. Fertig, aus.

Wir bekommen schon das was wir bezahlen, die meisten Tarife brauchen diesen "bis zu" Mist nicht mehr. Genau so wie so eine Regelung absolut daneben ist, weil es blanker Unfug ist. 

Es wird alles über Profile geschaltet, meist liegt WEIT mehr an als nötig.
Ich hab hier ne 100er Leitung bei Vodafone. 99,1/5,94mbit/s sind die "average" Werte, gemittelt über 2 Monate und gut 250 Messungen.  Von etwa 10h Ausfall kann ich in über einem Jahr berichten wo die Leitung nicht benutzbar war und ich es entsprechend mitbekommen habe, das meiste war aber angekündigt (Segmentierungsarbeiten) und hat mir etwa 30€ insgesamt gespart (halbe Grundgebühr für 2 Monate). Freiwillig, die haben uns nicht nur gewarnt, sondern sofort auf Anfrage bei der Hotline auch gesagt - yo, da wird gebuddelt. Wir können das nicht ändern, wir bieten dafür aber halt so und so viel als Entschädigung, fertig.

Gerade deswegen ist das Blödsinn. Wird 200er geschaltet, krieg ich auch 99% von dem was da ist, der Rest sind Messtoleranzen. 
Sollte 400er angeboten und geschaltet werden, kriege ich die auch. 

Und noch was, die Kabelanbieter vermeiden es immer, die Anschlüsse zu überbuchen. Die wissen genau wieviel Geschwindigkeit ein Objekt bekommt und wieviel man drauf buchen kann. Selbst wenn technisch 200mbit/s gehen, werden z.B. nur 50 angeboten weil 200mbit/s die Kapazität überbuchen würden, die Hälfte saugt, die andere Hälfte hat nix mehr übrig. 

Die Leute die sich wegen "bis zu" beschweren, sollten langsam mal auf Glasfaser + Coaxial oder direkt FTTH umsteigen, dann wird das Problem von alleine wegfallen.


----------



## 2fastHunter (27. Mai 2016)

*AW: Bußgelder für zu langsames Internet*

Nein die Leute, die sich über "bis zu" beschwerden sind die, die am liebsten garnichts bezahlen würden, aber den Service und die leistung der teuren Anbieter fordern. Und genau daher regelt der Markt sowas eben nicht. Der Kunde ist prasslig oder hat zuviel Media Markt Werbung geschaut. Früher galt mal: "Wer billig kauft, kauft zweimal." Heute gilt: "Geiz ist geil." Tja, dann darf man aber auch nicht meckern


----------



## DKK007 (27. Mai 2016)

*AW: Bußgelder für zu langsames Internet*

Nur was ist, wenn es keinen Markt gibt? Auf dem Land gibt es nur einen DSL-Anbieter, wenn überhaupt.


----------



## cryon1c (27. Mai 2016)

*AW: Bußgelder für zu langsames Internet*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Nur was ist, wenn es keinen Markt gibt? Auf dem Land gibt es nur einen DSL-Anbieter, wenn überhaupt.



Legen lassen.

Das Problem mit den "bis zu" wird sich überwiegend dann beheben wenn ordentliche Leitungen liegen.
Überraschung, auch GPON (passive optical network), worauf die meisten FTTH, also Glasfaser bis in die Bude-Anschlüsse basieren, ist ein shared medium.
Also auch da kann überbucht werden, wenn der Anbieter es drauf anlegt. Meist wird aber so geschaltet das alle Teilnehmer die maximal mögliche Geschwindigkeit laut Tarif erreichen und noch viel mehr übrig bleibt für die Zukunft - weil man halt auch in 10 Jahren noch Tarife bieten kann die mit anderen Anbietern mithalten können.


----------



## 2fastHunter (27. Mai 2016)

*AW: Bußgelder für zu langsames Internet*

Es gibt nur einen Kabelanbieter. Dieses Kabel wird aber von vielen Tarief-Providern benutzt. Bei wem Du abschließt, ist irrelevant. Somit gibt es immer einen Markt und der Kunde hat immer die Wahl.


----------



## Adi1 (27. Mai 2016)

*AW: Bußgelder für zu langsames Internet*

Naja, das Problem liegt ja daran, dass viele Anbieter gar keine eigenen Investitionen tätigen,

weil sie nur die Netze der Telekom nutzen 

Für solche "Absahner" wäre eine Strafgebühr gerechtfertigt


----------



## FTTH (27. Mai 2016)

*AW: Bußgelder für zu langsames Internet*



2fastHunter schrieb:


> Es gibt nur einen Kabelanbieter. Dieses Kabel wird aber von vielen Tarief-Providern benutzt. Bei wem Du abschließt, ist irrelevant. Somit gibt es immer einen Markt und der Kunde hat immer die Wahl.


Das ist Unsinn.

@DKK007

Das geht aber nicht, die DSL-Tarife sind jetzt schon sehr billig, es geht nicht immer billiger. Meistens gibt es mehr als einen Anbieter, zumindest über Bitstream und Wholesale von der Telekom, auch wenn darüber nur die gleiche Geschwindigkeit wie bei der Telekom ist.

@cryon1c 

GPON wird durchaus auch deutlich überbucht, allerdings nicht so extrem wie DOCSIS, deshalb wird normalerweise trotzdem zu jeder Zeit die höchstmögliche Geschwindigkeit erreicht.
Am Ende ist sowieso alles ein Shared-Medium, die Telekom bindet ihre VDSL2-Vectoring-Outdoor-MSANs auch nur mit 1 Gbit/s an, obwohl darüber VDSL 100 buchbar ist.


----------



## 2fastHunter (27. Mai 2016)

*AW: Bußgelder für zu langsames Internet*

Verzeihung. flasch formuliert: "Wenn es nur einen Kabelverleger in der Region gibt..." hätte es beginnen sollen


----------



## Renax (27. Mai 2016)

*AW: Bußgelder für zu langsames Internet*



Kindercola schrieb:


> Super Vorschlag der aber sicher scheitern wird
> 1) durch erstklassige Lobby-Arbeit....
> 2) wenn es denn soweit ist, dann gibt es wieder sicherlich x-Ausnahmen und der Weg bis zum Bußgeld für die Firmen wird schwierig. Wie möchte man das auch ordentlich nachweisen? Irgendein x-beliebiger Speedtest von nem Drittanbieter?
> 
> Naja mal gucken..... sicherlich finden die Anbietern aber auch Schlupflöcher worauf man bei Abschluss dann auf Schadenersatz verzichtet...



Vergiss nicht das es sich um die Grünen handelt, die mit den Linken keine wirklich vernünftige Opposition sind.


----------



## cryon1c (27. Mai 2016)

*AW: Bußgelder für zu langsames Internet*



FTTH schrieb:


> @cryon1c
> 
> GPON wird durchaus auch deutlich überbucht, allerdings nicht so extrem wie DOCSIS, deshalb wird normalerweise trotzdem zu jeder Zeit die höchstmögliche Geschwindigkeit erreicht.
> Am Ende ist sowieso alles ein Shared-Medium, die Telekom bindet ihre VDSL2-Vectoring-Outdoor-MSANs auch nur mit 1 Gbit/s an, obwohl darüber VDSL 100 buchbar ist.



Warum sollte GPON überbucht werden? Und auch DOCSIS wird nicht überbucht. Wieso? Na weil die bei DOCSIS schon lange mit 400mbit/s für jeden Teilnehmer rechen, aber die Leute noch in 25, 50, 100er und maximal 200er Verträgen stecken. 
Da ist weit mehr drin als man denkt, die Kabelanbieter bringen halt nur das auf den Markt was nötig ist um einen Schritt vor der Telekom zu bleiben.
Was bieten die Telekomiker an, 200mbit/s über FTTH? Gut, die Kabelanbieter bringen 400mbit/s für denselben Preis, im besten Fall 5€ günstiger und gut ist. 
Dazu kommt die Tatsache das bei DOCSIS meist 99% der Leistung auch ankommen, weil sie einfach so geschaltet werden und die Leitung keine Rolle spielt. Bei FTTH ist das auch so, aber die Telekom hat das Problem mit dem "bis zu" Zeugs weil sie eine veraltete Technologie (VDSL) nutzen die auf die Entfernungen extrem einbricht. 
Ich hab bei mir noch nie weniger als 70mbit/s gesehen, und das waren ein paar Messungen wo hier gebuddelt wurde bzw wo ein Backbone umgeflogen ist und der Ersatz gnadenlos überlastet war weil halt Sonntag 18 Uhr  Ansonsten liegen hier 99% immer an.


----------



## Cook2211 (27. Mai 2016)

*Bußgelder für zu langsames Internet*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Und auch DOCSIS wird nicht überbucht. Wieso? Na weil die bei DOCSIS schon lange mit 400mbit/s für jeden Teilnehmer rechen, aber die Leute noch in 25, 50, 100er und maximal 200er Verträgen stecken. .



Das ist wohl eher Wunschdenken. Beispielsweise Unitymedia, mit immerhin rund 3 Mio. Internetkunden kann aktuell bei weitem nicht allen Kunden 400 MBit liefern. Und ein Überbuchen passiert da sehr wohl.
Du schließt da - wie immer - von deiner persönlichen Situation, auf die die Allgemeinheit.

Hier mal ein durchaus interessanter Bericht darüber:

Internet in Stosszeiten langsam: Was Segmentuberlastung bedeutet und was Kabelanbieter dagegen tun.


----------



## cryon1c (27. Mai 2016)

*AW: Bußgelder für zu langsames Internet*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Das ist wohl eher Wunschdenken. Beispielsweise Unitymedia, mit immerhin rund 3 Mio. Internetkunden kann bei weitem nicht allen Kunden 400 MBit liefern. Und ein Überbuchen passiert da sehr wohl.
> Du schließt da - wie immer - von deiner persönlichen Situation, auf die die Allgemeinheit.
> 
> Hier mal ein durchaus interessanter Bericht darüber:
> ...



Ich kenne das, die Segmentierungsarbeiten wurden bei mir letztes Jahr abgeschlossen obwohl es hier kaum Anzeichen dafür gab das es Probleme geben könnte. 
Das liegt eventuell daran das hier vorletztes Jahr viele Jugendlich eingezogen sind, die ordentliche Datenmengen bewegen und die Auslastung anstieg, also hat Vodafone mal kurz was gemacht. Da auch viele andere Baustellen dran waren, gings wohl etwas schneller.

Generell vermeiden die Anbieter die Überbuchung komplett, in dem sie einfach keine schnellen Tarife bieten. 
In Großstädten ab 500k etwa siehts aber wesentlich besser aus als auf dem platten Land was Kabelverbindungen angeht. 
Weil sich die Planung in der Stadt doch leichter organisieren lässt, gerade wenn der ÖPNV hier alles umbuddelt - ich sehe bei jeder LVB-Baustelle mindestens 2 Fahrzeuge des örtlichen Kabelfritzen, immer. Erleichtert das Leben ungemein, denn der ÖPNV kriegt die Baustellen viel schneller auf & zu (und auch schneller genehmigt bzw länger vorausgeplant). 

In den USA ist die Situation mit den Coaxial-Kabelabietern nicht besser, aber dort lassen sie sich auch noch den Hintern vergolden, hier sind sie günstig^^


----------



## Cook2211 (27. Mai 2016)

*Bußgelder für zu langsames Internet*

Und eben wegen nötigen Segmentierungsarbeiten sind zum Beispiel bei UM flächendeckend 400 MBit einfach noch nicht drin, weswegen deine von mir zitierte Aussage so einfach nicht richtig ist.


----------



## cryon1c (27. Mai 2016)

*AW: Bußgelder für zu langsames Internet*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Und eben wegen nötigen Segmentierungsarbeiten sind zum Beispiel bei UM flächendeckend 400 MBit einfach noch nicht drin, weswegen deine von mir zitierte Aussage so einfach nicht richtig ist.



Das ist aber selten nötig, wurde ich vielen Gegenden schon vor Ewigkeiten durchgeführt (gerade Großstädte, wo sie mit Stadtwerken und ÖPNV zusammenarbeiten) und ist somit irrelevant, weil mittlerweile fast überall Glasfaser liegt und nur die letzte Meile noch aus Coaxial besteht. 
Natürlich sind Käffer mit 50 Einwohnern und 250 Kühen ausgenommen, da gibts oft nicht mal Kabel^^


----------



## Cook2211 (27. Mai 2016)

*AW: Bußgelder für zu langsames Internet*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Das ist aber selten nötig, wurde ich vielen Gegenden schon vor Ewigkeiten durchgeführt (gerade Großstädte, wo sie mit Stadtwerken und ÖPNV zusammenarbeiten) und ist somit irrelevant, weil mittlerweile fast überall Glasfaser liegt und nur die letzte Meile noch aus Coaxial besteht.



Das ist nicht irrelevant.
Beispiel Köln. Knapp eine Million Einwohner. Die Aachener Straße ist dort eine der größten Hauptstraßen. Ergebnis des exemplarischen Checks: keine 400 Mbit verfügbar.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und das ist nur ein Beispiel. Die Kabelnetzbetreiber haben noch viel, viel Arbeit bis sie 400 Mbit flächendeckend bieten können.


----------



## FTTH (27. Mai 2016)

*AW: Bußgelder für zu langsames Internet*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Warum sollte GPON überbucht werden? Und auch DOCSIS wird nicht überbucht. Wieso? Na weil die bei DOCSIS schon lange mit 400mbit/s für jeden Teilnehmer rechen, aber die Leute noch in 25, 50, 100er und maximal 200er Verträgen stecken.
> Da ist weit mehr drin als man denkt, die Kabelanbieter bringen halt nur das auf den Markt was nötig ist um einen Schritt vor der Telekom zu bleiben.
> Was bieten die Telekomiker an, 200mbit/s über FTTH? Gut, die Kabelanbieter bringen 400mbit/s für denselben Preis, im besten Fall 5€ günstiger und gut ist.
> Dazu kommt die Tatsache das bei DOCSIS meist 99% der Leistung auch ankommen, weil sie einfach so geschaltet werden und die Leitung keine Rolle spielt. Bei FTTH ist das auch so, aber die Telekom hat das Problem mit dem "bis zu" Zeugs weil sie eine veraltete Technologie (VDSL) nutzen die auf die Entfernungen extrem einbricht.
> Ich hab bei mir noch nie weniger als 70mbit/s gesehen, und das waren ein paar Messungen wo hier gebuddelt wurde bzw wo ein Backbone umgeflogen ist und der Ersatz gnadenlos überlastet war weil halt Sonntag 18 Uhr  Ansonsten liegen hier 99% immer an.


An einem Splitter, der mit 2,5 Gbit/s angebunden ist, hängen 32 Kunden, die bis zu 200 Mbit/s buchen können.
Das nennt man Überbuchung. Das heißt, wenn alle Kunden einen 200 Mbit/s-Anschluss buchen und ihn gleichzeitig auslasten, kommen alle nur auf 78 Mbit/s.
Bei DOCSIS 3.0 ist es noch stärker, dort hat ein Segment nur 800 Mbit/s Kapazität, dass heißt, dass es zwei 400 Mbit/s Kunden auslasten könnten. Der Vorteil von DOCSIS ist, dass es Koaxialkabel nutzt, die kein relevantes Dämpfungsproblem haben.


----------



## cryon1c (27. Mai 2016)

*AW: Bußgelder für zu langsames Internet*



FTTH schrieb:


> An einem Splitter, der mit 2,5 Gbit/s angebunden ist, hängen 32 Kunden, die bis zu 200 Mbit/s buchen können.
> Das nennt man Überbuchung. Das heißt, wenn alle Kunden einen 200 Mbit/s-Anschluss buchen und ihn gleichzeitig auslasten, kommen alle nur auf 78 Mbit/s.
> Bei DOCSIS 3.0 ist es noch stärker, dort hat ein Segment nur 800 Mbit/s Kapazität, dass heißt, dass es zwei 400 Mbit/s Kunden auslasten könnten. Der Vorteil von DOCSIS ist, dass es Koaxialkabel nutzt, die kein relevantes Dämpfungsproblem haben.



Die Russen hängen da maximal 8 Kunden ran. Üblich sind 4, denen dann auch mal 1Gbit/s angeboten werden. Das ist nicht überall so, aber üblich. Die Telekom ist doch nicht doof, warum so viele auf den GPON Kasten? Die kommen dann doch wieder nicht hinterher. Das soll zukunftssicher ausgebaut werden, damit man auch in 10-20 Jahren die Bandbreiten bieten kann die halbwegs was taugen und mit der Konkurrenz mithalten können.
DOCSIS 3.1 kommt hier auch langsam durch, dort wird viel mehr gehen und das setzen die Kabelanbieter gleich um.


----------



## FTTH (27. Mai 2016)

*AW: Bußgelder für zu langsames Internet*

Die Überbuchung ist deshalb kein großes Problem, weil in Zukunft XG-PON und XG-PON2 folgen werden.
DOCSIS 3.1 wird die Telekom erheblich unter Druck setzen, weil es die billigste Möglichkeit für Gbit/s-Anschlüsse ist.


----------



## cryon1c (27. Mai 2016)

*AW: Bußgelder für zu langsames Internet*



FTTH schrieb:


> Die Überbuchung ist deshalb kein großes Problem, weil in Zukunft XG-PON und XG-PON2 folgen werden.
> DOCSIS 3.1 wird die Telekom erheblich unter Druck setzen, weil es die billigste Möglichkeit für Gbit/s-Anschlüsse ist.



Naja abwarten wann was kommt. DOCSIS 3.0 hat ne Weile gebraucht um hier zu landen.
Mir ist nur ein Anbieter bekannt der hier ordentlich was liefert, und zwar AN! in  Leipzig. Leider lebe ich nicht in einer Gegend wo sie operieren, aber wer will, kann hier von den Jungs 1Gbit/s bekommen. Und das schon sehr lange, nur halt net an jeder Adresse, weil sie als Kabelanbieter hier eingeschränkt sind. Kostet aber auch einiges, aber einigen Leuten ists wert


----------



## FTTH (27. Mai 2016)

*AW: Bußgelder für zu langsames Internet*

Und vor allem nur mit 40 Mbit/s Upstream.
In Karl-Marx-Stadt testet die Telekom übrigens auch schon 1 Gbit/s über FTTH.


----------



## cryon1c (27. Mai 2016)

*AW: Bußgelder für zu langsames Internet*



FTTH schrieb:


> Und vor allem nur mit 40 Mbit/s Upstream.
> In Karl-Marx-Stadt testet die Telekom übrigens auch schon 1 Gbit/s über FTTH.



Ich bin aus Chemnitz abgehauen. 
FTTH ist halt nicht alles. Etwa 10 Jahre in der Stadt habe ich verbracht, habe auch kurz vor dem Umzug FTTH bekommen 
Bringt nix wenn die Stadt halbtot ist, das Nachtleben durch, keine vernünftige Arbeit und Rentner so weit ich guggen kann.
Wer soll da FTTH bitte nutzen, die Studenten haben Glasfaser schon seit Ewigkeiten (Wohnheime der TU Chemnitz), der Rest ist entweder ausgewandert oder mit einem Bein im Grabe...


----------



## netheral (28. Mai 2016)

*AW: Bußgelder für zu langsames Internet*

Ich denke, dass es wohl keine relevante Zukunft hat. Wie schon argumentiert wurde: Wie soll das dann am Ende überhaupt umgesetzt werden? Das müsste dann ja über irgendwelche genormten Messverfahren laufen, da sonst Missbrauchsgefahr bestünde. Und deren Lobby ist mächtiger als die Meinung von uns "dummen Kunden".

Mich würde es schon betreffen: Bekomme 11 - 12 Mbit/s von gebuchten 16, das ist deutlich unter 90 %. Aber ich denke nicht, dass die Telekom hier etwas ausbauen würde, lohnt sich für die Ecke des Ortes einfach nicht mehr.

Das Problem mit nicht verfügbaren 400 Mbit/s etc. möchten sowohl ich als auch andere gerne haben.  Hier wird auch in 10 Jahren maximal 16 Mbit/s angeboten, weil die letzten 15 Haushalte in einem ansonsten mit VDSL erschlossenen Ort nun wirklich beim magenta Risen niemanden auch nur ansatzweise interessieren. Und in 10 Jahren werden dann wahrscheinlich nur noch 8 davon ankommen. Da wird mich kein Poltiker vor schützen - eher verpasst mir die Telekom für 2 Euro weniger einen 6 Mbit/s Tarif, der voll ankommt und ich habe davon dann noch weniger als aktuell.  Soll mir egal sein, wenn ich dann noch in diesem Ort bin dann maximal, weil sich mein Aggregatzustand soweit geändert hat, dass es nicht mehr möglich ist, wohin zu ziehen.

Ich wäre eher für Strafen, wenn Orte nicht vernünftig ausgebaut werden und damit meine ich richtiges DSL bzw. Glasfaser und kein räudiges LTE. Würde ich beispielsweise 100 Mbit/s bezahlen und dafür nur 85 bekommen wäre ich viele Probleme los. LTE ist für mich kein Ausbau sondern in jetziger Form unnutzbarer Schwachsinn. Was bringen 50 Mbit/s bei 30 GB Volumen? Wer mit 30 GB auskommt braucht auch keine 50 Mbit/s. Von den 50 Mbit/s kommen beim Nachbarn übrigens maximal 15 an, da hier einfach keine Sichtverbindung zum Mast besteht, also auch falsche Versprechungen. Da kann ich auch bei 12 Mbit/s über DSL bleiben.

Und tut mir leid, wenn hier Leute behaupten, dass man heute fast immer das Gebuchte bekommt, kann ich darüber nur in einem Galgenhumor-Anfall lachen: Ich kenne Leute, die zahlen 16000 (weil es keinen Tarif drunter gibt) und die bekommen 2000. 1/8 vom Gebuchten für 8/8 des Preises. Und Leitungen legen lassen? In dieser Welt möchte ich leben, wo das mal eben ein Anbieter macht, weil irgendeiner gerne schnelleres Internet hätte. Besonders da, wo kein Konkurrenzanbieter über andere Medien mehr liefert, weil die Leute zwangsläufig beim T-Com Netz bleiben werden, egal ob sie wollen oder nicht. Das alles läuft nach strikten Kosten-Nutzen-Rechnungen und nicht nach den Wünschen der Kunden. Die sollen zahlen, damit ist der Drops gelutscht.


----------



## Ap0ll0XT (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: Bußgelder für zu langsames Internet*



netheral schrieb:


> Und tut mir leid, wenn hier Leute behaupten, dass man heute fast immer das Gebuchte bekommt, kann ich darüber nur in einem Galgenhumor-Anfall lachen: Ich kenne Leute, die zahlen 16000 (weil es keinen Tarif drunter gibt) und die bekommen 2000. 1/8 vom Gebuchten für 8/8 des Preises. Und Leitungen legen lassen? In dieser Welt möchte ich leben, wo das mal eben ein Anbieter macht, weil irgendeiner gerne schnelleres Internet hätte. Besonders da, wo kein Konkurrenzanbieter über andere Medien mehr liefert, weil die Leute zwangsläufig beim T-Com Netz bleiben werden, egal ob sie wollen oder nicht. Das alles läuft nach strikten Kosten-Nutzen-Rechnungen und nicht nach den Wünschen der Kunden. Die sollen zahlen, damit ist der Drops gelutscht.


Jo hier! 6 MBit/s gebucht und 2 kommen nur an, obwohl mit passendem Profil auch um die 5 MBit/s drin wären. Da streuben sich die ISP's aber leider. Eine anteilige Zahlung der Grundgebühr würde ich jederzeit in Anspruch nehmen. Und zwar aus einem ganz einfachen Grund. Mir geht es nicht ums Geld, sondern ums Prinzip. Ich muss aktuell Konzernen wertvolles Geld hinterherschmeißen, das sie auf Grund ihrer Ausbauphilosophie nicht einmal ansatzweise verdient haben. Egal ob KuDA oder Mobilfunk. Hier in der *kompletten Gemeinde* wurden neben VDSL25 auch VDSL50 sowie VDSL100 Vectoring verschlafen. Es gibt hier nirgends UMTS, HSPA sowie LTE .... ne warte LTE von der Telekom gibt es, wenn man sich auf nen Hügel stellt. Auch Kabel liegt hier nirgends. Das ist schon wirklich als Schande zu bezeichnen, da zu dieser Gemeinde auch eine Stadt zählt. Und selbst die bekommt gerade einmal maximal 16 MBit/s. Das miese daran ist auch,das gerade einmal 3 km davon entfernt in einem Dorf, das kleiner ist als unseres, vor ca. einem Jahr VDSL 50 bereitgestellt wurden. Aber irgendwie werden sich da die Gemeindeverwaltung und die Telekomiker nicht einig. Das nervt!!!


----------



## rackcity (2. Juni 2016)

*AW: Bußgelder für zu langsames Internet*

kann mich nicht beklagen.

am arsch der welt hier in einem 500 seelen kaff und kommen von 50k 48k an.

aber grundsätzlich finde ich das einen richtigen und wichtigen schritt in die richtige richtung.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. Juni 2016)

*AW: Bußgelder für zu langsames Internet*

Wo soll da die Grenze liegen und wie soll es geahndet werden und von wem?


----------



## warawarawiiu (2. Juni 2016)

*AW: Bußgelder für zu langsames Internet*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Wo soll da die Grenze liegen und wie soll es geahndet werden und von wem?



Wie wärs wenn ein mindestprozent wert der zugesicherten Geschwindigkeit gehalten werden muss imm90% Bereich und der User zeigt es im falle einer Unterschreitung auf einer eigens eingerichteten staatlichen  Seite an?

Einfache Lösung. Fertig.

Im falle der Anbieter unterschreitet die 90%: sonderkündigungsrecht des kunden. Fertig.


----------



## FTTH (2. Juni 2016)

*AW: Bußgelder für zu langsames Internet*



> Wie wärs wenn ein mindestprozent wert der zugesicherten Geschwindigkeit gehalten werden muss imm90% Bereich und der User zeigt es im falle einer Unterschreitung auf einer eigens eingerichteten staatlichen Seite an?
> 
> Einfache Lösung. Fertig.


Technisch fast unmöglich.


----------



## warawarawiiu (3. Juni 2016)

*AW: Bußgelder für zu langsames Internet*



FTTH schrieb:


> Technisch fast unmöglich.



Nein. Sogar sehr einfach umzusetzen.


----------



## FTTH (3. Juni 2016)

*AW: Bußgelder für zu langsames Internet*

Nein, ist es nicht. Es gibt viel zu viele variable Parameter. Das fängt, bei xDSL, schon beim verwendeten Modem-Router an.


----------



## cryon1c (3. Juni 2016)

*AW: Bußgelder für zu langsames Internet*



FTTH schrieb:


> Nein, ist es nicht. Es gibt viel zu viele variable Parameter. Das fängt, bei xDSL, schon beim verwendeten Modem-Router an.



Ist dem Kunden aber egal, der soll das vom Anbieter bekommen was draufsteht. Ne leichte Schwankung ist normal. 

Das lässt sich sehr leicht prüfen, wenn sich das Modem synchronisiert hat muss da auch mindestens 90% anliegen, tut es das nicht - Anbieter kriegt aufn Deckel. Fertig.

Würde sehr schnell sehr viel Druck auf die Anbieter aufbauen, ohne kommen sie leider nicht ausm Knick.


----------



## Adi1 (3. Juni 2016)

*AW: Bußgelder für zu langsames Internet*



warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Nein. Sogar sehr einfach umzusetzen.



Nö, eher sind die letzten Meter zum Haus/im Haus das Problem,

wenn der Vermieter/Eigentümer nicht mitspielt, kann der Anbieter machen was er will,

dann wird es nun mal nicht schneller


----------



## FTTH (3. Juni 2016)

*AW: Bußgelder für zu langsames Internet*



> Ist dem Kunden aber egal, der soll das vom Anbieter bekommen was draufsteht. Ne leichte Schwankung ist normal.
> 
> Das lässt sich sehr leicht prüfen, wenn sich das Modem synchronisiert hat muss da auch mindestens 90% anliegen, tut es das nicht - Anbieter kriegt aufn Deckel. Fertig.


Das ist Schwachsinn. Wenn ein Modem mit 2 Mbit/s synchronisiert, kann sich ein anderes durchaus mit 4 Mbit/s verbinden. 
Ab 1, August besteht Modem-Router-Freiheit. Um das miteinander zu vereinbaren, müsste man also entweder Profile schalten, die jedes 10 Jahre alte Müll-Modem schafft und so viel Geschwindigkeit verschenken oder man würde erreichen, dass viele Geräte nicht mehr funktionieren, oder so nah an der Mindestgeschwindigkeit des Profils kratzen, dass sie, wenn doch noch ein paar neue DSL-Anschlüsse geschaltet werden, nicht mehr synchronisieren können. Das kann nicht im Interesse des Kunden sein.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (3. Juni 2016)

*AW: Bußgelder für zu langsames Internet*



FTTH schrieb:


> Das ist Schwachsinn. Wenn ein Modem mit 2 Mbit/s synchronisiert, kann sich ein anderes durchaus mit 4 Mbit/s verbinden.
> Ab 1, August besteht Modem-Router-Freiheit. Um das miteinander zu vereinbaren, müsste man also entweder Profile schalten, die jedes 10 Jahre alte Müll-Modem schafft und so viel Geschwindigkeit verschenken oder man würde erreichen, dass viele Geräte nicht mehr funktionieren, oder so nah an der Mindestgeschwindigkeit des Profils kratzen, dass sie, wenn doch noch ein paar neue DSL-Anschlüsse geschaltet werden, nicht mehr synchronisieren können. Das kann nicht im Interesse des Kunden sein.



Dann soll vom Anbieter mindestens ein referenz Modem angegeben werden mit welchem die Leistung erreicht werden muss. Geiles beispiel sind eben die Speedports, die syncen bei mir immer viel zu hoch wodurch ich 50% des Tages wegen Störungen gar kein Internet bekomme... Die Telekom will es nicht sein aber im Haus findet sich auch nichts. 
Ist keine einfache Sache aber ich bekomme hier von 16k nur 7k und das für doppelt so viel Geld wie ich an meinem Zweitwohnsitz für 1Gbit zahle


----------

